#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-17
<big_t> MarkDude: what's going on man?
<MarkDude> just got back from CLSwest
<MarkDude> via a party at a hackerhouse last night
<big_t> right on
<big_t> learn anything?
<MarkDude> Mostly video game folks and people behind social media
<big_t> ahh
<MarkDude> Great party tho :D
<MarkDude> CLS was awesome
 * MarkDude loved it
<big_t> i plan on coming next month
<big_t> you guys figured it out yet?
<MarkDude> visiting Portland?
<big_t> MarkDude:will everyone bring their laptop's to this gathering?
<MarkDude> idk
<MarkDude> big_t,  what are your thoughts?
<MarkDude> Free Geek for a meeting and follow up with beer?
 * MarkDude cant make it, but can help make it happen
<big_t> i thought you were comming
<big_t> i am going to bring my laptop
<big_t> well off to grandma's later on .
 * MarkDude figures go for free geek plan- give folks the choice of 2 differing dates
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-18
<big_t> good morning's
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-19
<MarkDude> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-23
<big_t> MarkDude: whats happening?
<MarkDude> Hey there
<MarkDude> Just getting ready to go see a friends band
<MarkDude> When will you be in Portland?
<androidbruce> so who's going to LFNW?
<valorie> o/
<valorie> wouldn't miss it!
<valorie> I'd better ping my son about it
<androidbruce> valorie, i am trying to convince my wife to go 
<valorie> is she a geek?
<valorie> my son tried to get me to go for years, but I resisted
<valorie> now I'm sorry I didn't go with him
<valorie> the hotel is really nice, the people are outstanding, and Bellingham is so beautiful
<valorie> what's not to like?
<valorie> even if she skips part of the fest itself, there is plenty to do
<big_t> hello :)
<valorie> hey big_t
<big_t> any of you people play around with conky?
<big_t> MarkDude: good all most afternoon.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-16
<bkerensa> valorie: What do you think about Washington coming down for the 12.04 Release? :)
<valorie> oh gosh, what's the date?
<valorie> I'm very much out of touch
<bkerensa> April 26th is release day
<bkerensa> while most locos will aim for April 28th or May 5th
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-17
<anjilslaire> hey, its snowing outside, lol
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> valorie: Ubuntu Oregon got denied approval
<bkerensa> =/
<Salt> srsly?
<Salt> i wonder if we can re-apply to canonical as ubuntu-pnw, it makes WAY more sense v_v
<bkerensa> Probably not
<bkerensa> the funny thing is they said Ubuntu Oregon doesnt have enough history
<bkerensa> and our LoCo existed months before any of the existing approved U.S. LoCo Teams
<bkerensa> they said we need to show more I guess in documentation yet we do our team reports and they approved a LoCo before us that does document at all
<Salt> that sucks
<Salt> but yeah, here isn't the place for me to rant about canonical
<valorie> damn it, bkerensa
<valorie> that sucks
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I don't understand it
<valorie> sec
<valorie> gosh, weather tomorrow is supposed to get seriously winter
<valorie> bobby went to buy extra gasoline for the generator
<valorie> canonical isn't the problem
<valorie> the CC is the one doing the approving
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> well LoCo Council
<bkerensa> and I pointed out that they approved a loco before us that had no documentation at all
<bkerensa> and then they said they couldnt approve us due to lack of history
<bkerensa> to me thats just bizarre
<bkerensa> and unfortunately there is no way I can appeal to Community Council and even if I could I think they would just back the LoCo Council
<bkerensa> There should be clear expectations published in a Wiki that they use in voting and they should use that for all loco's
<bkerensa> Transparency and Fairness imho
<valorie> just try again in a few months
<valorie> you'll get it, 'cause you rock
 * valorie goes off to visit dad early today
<valorie> weather seems threatening
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-01-14
<Salt> LFNW cfp just went out - http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/present
<valorie> thanks Salt
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-01-18
<androidbruce> #ubuntu-wa-us
<valorie> yep, you're here
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> dunno why they do us-wa, instead of wa-us, but they do
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-01-19
<androidbruce> yeah 
<androidbruce> kinda of a pain 
<androidbruce> kind of* 
<valorie> I suppose because there is usually a country for local teams
<valorie> just that the US has 50 states and I suppose some territories and such
<androidbruce> right that makes sense 
<androidbruce> i just got a fresh ubuntu server install going on some old hardware 
<androidbruce> always fun 
<valorie> very nice to hear
<androidbruce> i've been all redhat centos for a while 
<androidbruce> but i'm back with ubuntu, work is doing a change over 
 * valorie was just dealing with a stubborn debian guy on #kubuntu
<androidbruce> all new installs are ubuntu at work now 
<androidbruce> ahh debian 
<androidbruce> yeah 
<androidbruce> i still can't deal with kde 
<valorie> multiple screens don't work -- install Kscreen
<androidbruce> i love MATE
<valorie> can't, it's TOO NEW
<valorie> sheesh
<androidbruce> oh ha 
<androidbruce> yeah 
<valorie> so I just sent him off to OFTC
<androidbruce> oftc? 
<valorie> the debian irc network
<androidbruce> gotcha 
<androidbruce> makes sense 
<androidbruce> send him to them 
<androidbruce> if he's using debian 
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> he's back in the dark ages, and if he likes that, fine
<valorie> but I don't know how to make fire with two sticks
<androidbruce> nice analogy 
<valorie> it was born from frustration
<valorie> lol
<valorie> also: I have actually tried to create a spark with two sticks, and it's *really difficult*
<valorie> even using flint and iron is hard, because you have to get the spark in the right place
<valorie> no wonder matches and lighters were invented, geez
 * koanhead is a stubborn Debian guy running MATE :^)
<valorie> hey, if the tool is fit for what you want/need to do, fine
<valorie> like I said, I like debian
<valorie> but dislike whining about not being able to use modern apps/widgets/etc.
<valorie> also: stubborn can be admirable
<valorie> depending on what you are being stubborn about!
<koanhead> valorie: I just love debian, even when it's cruel to me
<valorie> that reveals so much, koanhead
<valorie> lol
<koanhead> xubuntu is cool too I guess
<koanhead> I'm enjoying MATE so far, it's almost like having my old workflow back :^)
<valorie> I'm friends with everybody
#ubuntu-us-wa 2015-01-12
<valorie> LFNW is coming up; are we going to do a table?
<MarkDude> Rock it with awesomeness valorie ?
<valorie> hi MarkDude
<valorie> I know that KDE wants a table
<valorie> not sure about *buntu users
<valorie> happy new year, MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hello
<MarkDude> Manigong Bagong Taon
<MarkDude> Happy New Year in Tagalog :)
<valorie> tagalog is spoken in the phillipines, right?
 * MarkDude has been getting into KDE, mostly on F21
<valorie> excellent!
<MarkDude> Yep, Im pretty good at understanding some. Amusing wjilst speaking it
<valorie> we're just discussing that in linuxchix as well
<valorie> a German friend of mine is learning Korean
<valorie> it's so good for your brain to learn new languages
<MarkDude> Is that a channel I can join? Its hard to keep track
<MarkDude> Korean is great, it has alphabet
<valorie> linuxchix has their own server: irc.linuxchix.org
<MarkDude> and also not tonal
<valorie> this guy picked up english by himself as a kid by reading english novels
<MarkDude> Ah ok, today is misandry Monday in one of my channels, just found out #feminism is invite only
 * valorie is full up on channels and servers
<MarkDude> Tonal languages can be hard to deal with, Vitenamese the most
<MarkDude> I think they have like 1 million tones
<MarkDude> or maybe 15
<MarkDude> Vietnamese :D
<valorie> pretty damn hard to pick that up as an adult
<MarkDude> Yep, my gf can manage some of the nuance on some Chinese phrases- similar to how Cali folks can say a few Spanish things
<valorie> having a family/partner connection can make it easier to keep at it, I think
<MarkDude> Im gonna record my singing with my gf, we are making a routine for a comedy bar. at the start I speak really bad Tagalog (quality) by end 
<MarkDude> The only negative has been folks thinking I needed to learn to speak to my gf- lol
<MarkDude> Shes not FOB, shes been here since 80s XD
<MarkDude> She was resistant at 1st- since no need, until she saw my interests- (long story) Im gonna write some on it. 
<valorie> even american born people of asian descent get that
<valorie> where are you born
<valorie> no, I mean, where are you really FROM
<valorie> wtf
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Kristina Wong
<MarkDude> <3 she talks about that, as well as Yellow fever
<MarkDude> Let alone recent SNL Asian Doll skit
<valorie> about time we became "majority minority" so that crap can fade away
<MarkDude> my gf has gotten into some of my SJ stuff- she saw Janet Mock - said I think you'll like her
<MarkDude> Well I think we should have more jokes, but how we do them
<MarkDude> Since SNL Asian doll sketch, I have written at least 3 jokes deemed ok- by quite a few
<MarkDude> Oh yes, SNL should actually hire Asian folks
<MarkDude> I think there black humor may be fine, due to having black folks involved
<MarkDude> Sorry - ranting XD
<valorie> I know
<valorie> I most always miss SNL these days
<valorie> too many ads
<valorie> not enough funny
<MarkDude> I should prolly add LC to my irc
<valorie> lots of great people there, and you already know some of us
<MarkDude> I was just starting to enjoy some clips of theirs via social media
 * MarkDude is finding out"more of you folks know me" I mean that in sense of "the women"
 * MarkDude was given nickname Fedora- which is ok, but I have to clarify - I dont WEAR them
<MarkDude> Feminism 4 men Rule 4- dont be so sensitive. Get over you fragile male ego :D
<valorie> yep
